# Transfer 1 blast or 2?



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi

Just wondering if it is okay if I could ask for some advice from people's experiences?

I am due to have a FET in 4 weeks and was initially set on transferring 1 blast after my DS was born after a second cycle of ICSI eSET. However, when I was at the clinic the other week I was looking at their stat sheets and was shocked to see for my age group that success rates drop from 47.5% for a fresh cycle to 32.5% for a FET. I spoke with the nurse as this is a fair drop and whereas it was near 50/50 with my fresh we're now looking at near 30/70. We have now changed our consent forms to consider 2 embryos. We have a fair few blasts on ice best ones are 5BB's. we have one 6BB but it has a - sign next to it so I'm not sure what that means. 

So I'm in a bit of a dilemma - 1 or 2? I read on the HFEA site that a double embryo transfer is three times more likely to result in a singleton.  Although we would prefer one at a time, we would be okay with twins if that happened. I would appreciate your thoughts and/or own experiences if you have a moment.

Many thanks 

Beki


----------



## Togetherness (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Bekiboo! I can see what you are saying about the success rates. I guess if you and medics are happy then I can see why you are considering two at once. You could say well it only took 1 before and you could be successful again from the same 'batch'. You could be guided a little by your clinic as to how they think things are looking at the time?
As a twin mum myself it is obviously a major thing having two (possibly tiny and premature) babies arrive at once. The preganancy can also be much harder. I expect you know all this anyway so not sure if I am helping much! I also know a couple of people with twins who also have an older child who said although it was 3 children, the experience they had from the first did help to balance things out a little. I wouldn't be without my twin girls now obviously. xx
Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks togetherness

I think you're right that I should probably see what my blasts are doing on the day and how they are looking as that will probably be the thing that sways our decision. I can only imagine how much harder a twin pregnancy is but I can see from you picture you have two gorgeous girls and see why you wouldn't be without them. I think I'm anxious of a failed cycle because of the thought of having to cycle again. We almost completed a full FET cycle in feb this year and were just days from having the transfer when I got a blood clot in my lung and had to abandon, so it feels like this is already a second cycle round. xxx


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi. I found this lost really interesting. I can't find where is says about transfering two gives you three times the success rate. If you have the link to hand would you be able to link it?

In a similar position. I have a child from a second go at ICSI SET. Transfering two on Thursday (all being well). I have found some research that says Frozen embroyos are far less likely to work when there has already been success from that sibling batch. So Im thinking twins would be the least likely scenario. I have three frozens a 5ba, 4bb (same as my daughter) and a 4bc. 
Have you thought any further about how many to transfer? Or seeing what happens at the thaw?


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi fairy secrets

I came accross ths on the HFEA website


"Does the number of embryos transferred affect the birth rate (two embryo transfer)?

The birth rates of both singletons and multiples following two embryo transfers have improved over time:In 1992, 14 in every 100 women (14%) treated with assisted reproductive technologies (ART) involving a two embryo transfer gave birth to a singleton.

By 2006, 26 in every 100 women (26%) treated with a two embryo transfer gave birth to a singleton.

A two embryo transfer is three times more likely to result in a singleton than a multiple birth. Even so, the percentage of women who had a multiple birth following a two embryo transfer doubled between 1992 and 2006.In 1992, 4 in every 100 women (4%) who had IVF and ICSI treatment involving a two embryo transfer had a multiple birth. By 2006, 8 in every 100 women (8%) had a multiple birth.The single greatest health risk for women conceiving following fertility treatment is a multiple pregnancy. The risk of multiple births can be reduced by transferring fewer embryos."

It refers to you being 3 times more likely to have one embryo stick than 2 with a double transfer. These stats are a bit okd though so not sure if they would reflect differently now. 

Im suprised to hear what you came across, the nurses at my clinc think my odds are better because of the success of one embryo from the same batch. Did the research you find say why  it wouldnt be as successful? 

Best of luck for Thursday - im still umming and ahhing over what to do and keep chopping and changing my mind lol x


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

Interesting.....thanks for that dude. I know what will be will be but I like to feel prepared for the worst...seems to be my way of coping 

I will have a look for the study I found.

I think I have it in my head that only one in so many embryos can be compatible with life, and I feel as I had a small number make it to blast I've probably had my good one. 
You've got loads so must be a dam good chance there is another potential life in there.

I have however just found this study http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/6/1313.full
- dated but interesting!

/links


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

This is the article

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24365019

/links


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for those - interestingly they say the opposite to each other! This fertility stuff is just a minefield! I do have an unusually good number frozen (complete opposite to first cycle where I got no frozens) but you are right - not all out of my bunch will be genetically viable as babies. You have 3 - for frozen blasts thats a good number. My friend had a child from a fresh cycle and then had two frozen blasts transferred a couple of years later and has another child from that transfer - so she was a success where siblings from same batch worked. Mind you - it was her situation that got me thinking should I have 2 transferred as she had a singleton both times from double transfers..... hmmmm... I still have 3 weeks left of deliberating!


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

Two embies on board.  
I tried to ask about chance of sucess. The nurse doing the procedure said about 36-40%. She then called the embryologist who was vague, then came back with a clipboard and said she didn't have any stats for a frozen cycle but if it was a fresh cycle with those embryos it would have a 62% likelihood of success. So I don't know what to make of it, what will be will be.
Had an incredibly busy 15 hour shift today, stressful and entirely physical. But to be honest I don't think it makes a difference, it will either work or it won't.
Scared of getting my hopes up


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahhh! Thats brilliant news that they thawed well and are back with you. Do you still have the other one frozen? Its so hard to not get caught up in stats when the reality is they still don't tell us what we want to know   Although good sign is you have had a succes with a SET so I would be feeling a bit more positive with 2 back but I know its easier said than done.  15 hours at work is crazy! I used to work hours like that but not for a few years now. Do you have to work shifts that long regularly? To be honest its all working at a cellular and genetic level now so work probably wouldn't impact but the stress of fertility treatment makes us attribute and blame everything we did if it doesnt go well! I was given a good way of thinking about embryo transfer - its like putting a seed in the middle of a jam sandwich - it isnt going anywhere whilst its trying to implant! Whens OTD? X


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks dude. The other one is frozen. I asume they would have transfered the two best ones? I didn't ask as I needed a wee so much all I could think about was getting through the procedure and going to the loo!

I work two 14 hour shifts a week, so I get more time at home with the little one. My test date is the 14th, a week on Monday. I am working that day and don't think I could handle an early morning bfn. Do you think a test late next Sunday (if I didn't wee for a couple of hours so more concentrated urine) would be accurate? - then confirm that result on the actual test day.

Leo was our boy name, love it!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Clearly great minds thinking alike! Leo is a good strong boy name   I think a sunday test would be fine with another test monday. At least if its Bfn on the sunday its not as big a shock come monday before work and equally a lovely suprise if it changes to a bfp. I've always tested early - I'm just too inpatient to wait lol xx


----------

